# Memcache errors?? Anyone else seeing this??



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

Anyone else getting these errors while trying to reach the forum?? I've gotten them on MULTIPLE PC's and browsers over the past few weeks. The site is then inaccessible...sometimes for HOURS at a time.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I have not experienced that error using IE. I had another problem with FF a couple years ago.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Hello...

Have not seen or had reports of this error on this site or AVS Forum. Suggest clearing your browser cache just in case as it could be a stuck message or something. If it was not installed, we would have having major issues as the software is setup to use it.


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

I've cleared the cache and didn't have problems for the last 36 hours, but it's back to it's old funniness again on my laptop and home desktop. I tried clearing the cache again, but it's not fixing it. I'm using a work laptop right now, one that has never visited this site before...and it's working. This is getting frustrating...


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

I think I may have fixed it...when the server moved last time, I had made a line entry in my HOSTS file with the new IP address. I removed that line and it's working beautifully now. Thanks, though...


----------

